# crm egg share anyone??



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hi all,

i was just hoping to hear some experiances on crm clinic please, i have my 1st consultation next wednesday for egg share ( coming from ireland) so any stories would be greatly appreciated   

wishing you all luck,thanks for reading xxx


----------

